# 2018 Cruze LT Horn not working, front amber parking lights INOP too!



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BluezCruze2018 said:


> My 2018 Cruze LT sedan has an electrical problem. It’s raining and cold here in Texas. I pulled into Starbucks to get coffee. When I went to lock my car I noticed the horn didn’t chirp like it normally does. At first I thought, well maybe I changed the vehicle settings, they were not changed. When I press the pad on the steering wheel the horn doesn’t work. I also noticed both front park lights don’t light up when the headlights are on. They will flash with the key fob and the turn signals work though. I checked the horn fuse #34, it was good. I hear a relay click when I use the fob but I’m not sure if it’s the headlights or the horn relay. Has anyone else had this issue? I’m hoping nothing got wet. I didn’t drive in high water either.


I'd be tempted to say the battery cables are suspect, but I would take it to the dealer assuming you have not exceeded your B2B warranty period.


----------

